# How to Build a Speaker



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Watch.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN0tmyyC0ak


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

very cool. thanks


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

So how can i build my own mids.........?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> So how can i build my own mids.........?


Just watch the video for 100X. Then you will be good to go.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for that, insteresting.


----------

